# BMWCCA-SD Chapter 2 day Auto-x (Jun 3-4th)



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Quote from the VP of San Diego Chapter  (Jim Patterson)

"This Saturday and Sunday we are having a two-day autocross. It will be in the West Lot of Qualcomm Stadium. You will get plenty of runs, and we will also have a Formula 1 driving simulator (for free!) to enjoy when you are not driving or working the corners."


----------

